

Sunrise Privacy Policy - snake_case
https://www.sunrise.am/about/privacy/

======
snake_case
> Notwithstanding the above, certain Third Party Services like Apple Calendar
> do not offer a developer API and we must obtain your login information to
> enable a connection to such Third Party Service. In such event: (i) we will
> use that information only to login to the Third Party Service on your behalf
> for the purpose of providing you content from such Third Party Service and
> (ii) you must use the settings in your account on the Sites or the App to
> revoke our access to such Third Party Service.

So they technically have full access to everyone's Apple/iCloud accounts?
That's what it sounds like so far.

Is it safe to assume, all other apps that connect to Apple/iCloud also have
full access?

